# pics of new set up



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

slow process..should be soon though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to APTuning for helping get some of these projects on the car going. these guys have alot of stuff that they do not have listed on there site...as far as flanges...brackets mounts etc...
_Modified by purple-pill at 9:44 AM 4-27-2004_


_Modified by purple-pill at 6:18 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: pics of new set up (MikeBlaze)*








stunning.... absolutely stunning.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (turbojeta3)*

Someone is running Alcohol or Methanol







.
I like the downpipe going straight up


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: pics of new set up (JsnVR6Corrado)*

looking good joel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (oversteervw)*

SWEET!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

that's not a downpipe, that's an uppipe!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

Nice, looks good Joel. I was going to run my downpipe like that, but i didnt like the idea of flames blowing infront of me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

when is this project going to be complete?
it looks amazing... 
have any pictures of the exhaust manifold.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Nice!*

Do you have a target for your initial race? Looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (nycvr6)*

am i missing the IC??? looks hot though!!!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_am i missing the IC??? looks hot though!!!

i was thinking the same thing, where is the IC?


----------



## NJCorradoSLC (Apr 14, 2004)

WoW any ET's?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: pics of new set up (Anand20v)*

imf**kingpressive, more engine pics and specs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: pics of new set up (Anand20v)*

Who need an intercooler when your running alky.

Looks fuggin hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see it out, first 20v into the 9's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pics of new set up (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_am i missing the IC???

Alky cars don't need an IC.
Looking good Joel.


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (need_a_VR6)*

thats not a 1.8t bottom end. what is it 2.0? or g60? and where is the exhaust from the turbo going?


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: pics of new set up (Ultraflux3)*

looks like a aba??


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Nice, looks good Joel. I was going to run my downpipe like that, but i didnt like the idea of flames blowing infront of me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey Justin I did not realize your car was right hand drive, the only reason for the UP-pipe like the previous fellow said is because there is not much room.....down there to fit 3"'s of girth.











_Modified by purple-pill at 6:07 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T3t04e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T3t04e* »_when is this project going to be complete?
it looks amazing... 
have any pictures of the exhaust manifold.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when is it gonna be complete? good question....it is behind schedule already. I really would like to have it running in 2weeks.
here are a few pics:
http://www.imagestation.com/al...69941


































_Modified by purple-pill at 6:16 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (NJCorradoSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCorradoSLC* »_WoW any ET's?

no not yet does not run yet


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

is there a subframe int he front?
did you tub out the front end??
looks good.
while im at it, is it tube frame chassis?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_
hey Justin I did not realize your car was right hand drive, the only reason for the UP-pipe like the previous fellow said is because there is not much room.....down there to fit 3"'s of girth.









Well my turbo is spun the other way around than yours so a discharge like that would have to be right in front of me. And imagine if you didnt have much room for 3" of girth, i had to try and squeeze 4"'s of girth on mine, mines bigger than yours







haha. Tight squeeze between the chassis and the steering rack. It is really tight. Here's a pic of the DP i made for it:












_Modified by nycvr6 at 8:26 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (nycvr6)*

Looking good Joel. Same goes with you Justin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its going to be an intersting year that for sure. Hope to see you both soon at the tracks.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_\ first 20v into the 9's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was thinking the same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking really sweet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_









That looks like a Full-Race manifold. Where did you get the design idea?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

Manifold looks awesome. But I think smeone is in need of a wider front end.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

>>That looks like a Full-Race manifold.<<
Defintely,I thought it was 3/4 race at 1st,but then I saw the toes and checkered floor and I knew it was full race for sure.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

who says it looks like full-race, in my eyes it looks like full-race's looks like mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plus manifolds built like this have been made before full-race ever made one singal manifold. they may not have been masproduced like full-race. which is why every one thinks that they are. the inventers.....but i have seen audi 5cylinder ones done using the same method back in 95. anyways. this manifold has been done for 4 months....no plans of making any for anyone but myself...


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_Manifold looks awesome. But I think smeone is in need of a wider front end.

tell Marcos to hook me up. he pays for the front end and i will put a SEM sticker somewhere one the car.


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

glad to see the unveiling joel, ive been chomping at the bit over this car most of the winter watching it progress. i gotta tell ya guys these pics do the car no justice, its really put together well.
so joel............how come my manifold didnt come out like that?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

Man, your setup makes my efforts seem totally useless!








Amazing.


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

lookin good, I'll be back up soon to spy on the final stages...
Rick


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

nice truck pulling the new trailer...


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

Who took the picture?Fred Flinstone


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*








work looks flawless, can't wait to see it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should be a great year


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

I said it looks like Full-Race, and it does. It's pretty obvious that it's based on the same design. 
















I'm not saying that to downplay your work or insinuate that you "stole" their idea incase you question that. Besides, you run it upside down...










_Modified by I am Jack's VR6 at 9:34 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

joel the new setup looks awesome and verywell thoughtout. What kinda pump is gonna flow that alcohol for ya?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_










Bump for mah nikka's toe


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

Absolutely stunning my friend, what great efforts you guys have made, just be careful letting off the throttle on the dyno and after your runs or you are going to have some beautiful gouges in your slicks.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm very afraid....


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

Hey, I like that car.
Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Specs would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

Looking good, looking good..... I don't know if I missed the reply, but are you running Methenol/Alchohol? I see no I/C.... Onthat note I had a long converation with Anthony Palo ( Norwood/Raddo ) on Methenol/non IC setups, and it seems the word is getting out that running with an IC is still safer and makes more power than non-ic/meth......
If it is Meth, how many injectors, looks like only 4, they must be REALLY big? as in REALLY REALLY big,w hen I spec'd out my car for Meth I was looking at either 6 260lbs' or 12 1400cc
On the DP isn't that illegal?


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

all that nice work and yet it looks like the line running from the brake master cyclindar to the clutch master is the same one that came with the car








awsome work, like the DP a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (GTI RB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB* »_all that nice work and yet it looks like the line running from the brake master cyclindar to the clutch master is the same one that came with the car








awsome work, like the DP a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah the closer to stock the more reliable it is right?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (FYGTBUG)*

no i still need to put in another row of injectors....i just threw the rail on for spite......down pipe legal dont know....rado's exhaust went out the hood......


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (2008cc)*

i think i am gonna order the 2345-A just looking for the best price...under 1100$


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

You going electric or belt/cam driven on the pump? I would look over at hondatech a guy named Earl he has a cam driven setup http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=665213 for $750 with a waterman pump, sure with a little modification.....
I tried the Aeromotive belt drive, just couldn't make enough fuel pressure at cranking, they say alchohol ignites a little easier, maybe that is an option.....also.... I my go back to the belt drive in the near future...Right now it's 3 bosch pumps for me, and an alternator......


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_










Is that your old Gt58 turbo that you were selling that your using for mock-up? Or are you still selling it????


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
Is that your old Gt58 turbo that you were selling that your using for mock-up? Or are you still selling it????









yep that is still old faithful.....no one showed much interest in or made offers....i might hold on to it and see what it makes...


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

Errr umm...you have IM


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: pics of new set up (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Someone is running Alcohol or Methanol







.


Guess I'm out of it......how can you tell this from the picture?


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
Guess I'm out of it......how can you tell this from the picture?

huge fuel rail, very large turbo, no intercooler. oh and he told us.


----------



## L8apex1 (Apr 22, 2003)

damn is that sexy....great work, can't wait to see the time slips and the looks on the rice burners faces!!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

What kind of times are you aiming for?


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

nice stuff u got there


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

A year later....Whats the word Purpe-pill?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

how long have you been waiting for this day...damn you....actually it looks exactly like that...with a little bit more surface rust here and there. I have a few more parts tossed inside it. that still need installed....for the last 12 months i had been working 60 hours a week minimum....plus all the associated, book work that comes with starting your business. So the car has been on the back burner because making a living is far more important that the car....I have caught up some and i see progress not to far away....i can not let C&M be the first ones to run an 8....I just plan on skipping 9's all together....I am going to make a front end hopefully this week or start it.....as this is what needs to get done so i can fit more stuff under it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant even pay people to finish it i was willing to shell out what ever to finish fabing. haha.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

and a much bigger turbo.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_how long have you been waiting for this day...damn you.....

Just making sure how many people are in the same boat as me








Rule #1:
Never blow your turbo
Rule #2:
If you blow your turbo replace it with the same spec Turbo
Rule #3:
Become a monk so that you always have money


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_for the last 12 months i had been working 60 hours a week minimum....plus all the associated, book work that comes with starting your business.

I feel that man. Reason #1 my 2.0T is no more. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

>>Quote, originally posted by purple-pill » 
for the last 12 months i had been working 60 hours a week minimum....plus all the associated, book work that comes with starting your business. 
<<
Is it car related?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

naa man, layin pipe. you cant make any money workin on cars!


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

is that schedule 10 or 40 on the exhaust mani? sick ride btw


----------



## EMphasedJetta (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

dont mind my ignorance, but why not intercooler?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: pics of new set up (EMphasedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMphasedJetta* »_dont mind my ignorance, but why not intercooler?


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Alky cars don't need an IC.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_naa man, layin pipe. you cant make any money workin on cars!

That's what I'm getting paid for doing,there's no openings though! (wife might disagree) hahahaha


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

is the front end going to have headlights?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Damn, I was reading this thread like it was new and not a year old. ABA what! 8s!


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: pics of new set up (EMphasedJetta)*

Intercooler is not absolutely necessary with that type of fuel. It has somewhat of a cooling affect. Not sure of the exact technical properties or terms.
But I have seen intercoolers on some meth cars.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Damn, I was reading this thread like it was new and not a year old. ABA what! 8s!









So was I and then I saw my reply and was like "WTF I didn't even see this yet"!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_So was I and then I saw my reply and was like "WTF I didn't even see this yet"!!

I was watching it since last year.There a couple more than I *could* bring back but they are pointless.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: pics of new set up (purple-pill)*

good to see this car again. looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_i can not let C&M be the first ones to run an 8....I just plan on skipping 9's all together.....

Thats a pretty serious prediction, but I think you have a better chance putting your money into trying to win the lottery


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (50CENT)*

goals son....dont ruin it for me. i have to have some sort of motivation. yeah well i might have meant 1/8th mile


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

My bad, Nice car BTW. Looks way nicer then anything I ever had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

hot car
i'm sure you'll have fun with it 8's or not


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (50CENT)*

My bad, Nice car BTW. Looks way nicer then anything I ever had >>
dont you got a motor to swap out, lol *JINX*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

What a nOOb, he for got the intarcoolur.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Are you going to run meth/alch on the rocco


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (fvdub00)*

glug glug


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

damn why are all the cool cars over here on the tex? so much for the hardcore


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (vwmotorsports)*

he is on there, "compresdcaddy" just likes to waste his day on the garage forum haha.... its OK I have taken over this project, it will run


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (vwmotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmotorsports* »_damn why are all the cool cars over here on the tex? so much for the hardcore









oh plEASE everyone come back!! don't leave me,I'll do anything! I'll change I swear!! hahahaha


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

I know joel is over on the hardcore forum. I've just never seen these pictures of his 1.8 project, and I'm over on hardcore vw forums daily







I'm "Justin Olson" over there.
Justin


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (vwmotorsports)*

yeah I just figured that out... I thought you lived in the PNW?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_ its OK I have taken over this project, it will run 

I bet it turns into a baby boy just like your last project did.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

actually it is being a real bitch


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

All in due time I say. I know of a few hardcore guys, taking their time, doing it "right," and I think that what's great about this crap. No time limits, just personal goals and building a hardcore vw. 
I am giving up on my car(for now) to become a "dad." That is what my girl's daughter needs, cause his "B.T." driving mug cant handle being a dad. Props to the family guys building bad a$$ cars, keeping it real in my book.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

vwmotorsports
Member
Offline 
Member Since
10-23-2000
790 posts
houstan Texas
Audi RS6

_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_yeah I just figured that out... I thought you lived in the PNW?

By the way he spelled "Houston" he probably is! haha


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_All in due time I say. I know of a few hardcore guys, taking their time, doing it "right," and I think that what's great about this crap. No time limits, just personal goals and building a hardcore vw. 
I am giving up on my car(for now) to become a "dad." That is what my girl's daughter needs, cause his "B.T." driving mug cant handle being a dad. Props to the family guys building bad a$$ cars, keeping it real in my book.









Well said, I get more enjoyment spending 12.7 sec with my kids than on the drag strip. Eventually my project will be done but not at the cost of my family. Definately gotta give props to the family guys building hardcore dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Yeah, this is my super stealth vortex account








I'm actually from portland oregon


----------

